# Corsair CX750M or TX750M



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new power supply.

I'm hoping to SLI my GTX 660 Ti, but I want a better PSU first.

I've narrowed it down to one of these two, either the CX750M or the TX750M.

CORSAIR CX750M 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFir...

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750M 750W ATX12V v2.31...

I can't really spot any major difference between the two other than the $25 extra for the TX over the CX.

Both have the same power ratings.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 9, 2013)

the TX has 5 more amps on the +5V. the TX is supposed to be higher quality, but judging by the reviews the TX sounds like it has problems.

Also the CX has more modular cables the TX is practical non modular.

Now just saying that this would be a better PSU than both of those for only $10 more. Gold rated.

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...

This one is a killer deal Platinum , but it is 660w. Promo EMCYTZT307 save $36 plus has $20 MIR

SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLA...
Version SS-660XP*2* fixes the coil whine.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, but I've heard bad things about Seasonic.

I think I'll go with the CX750M.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2013)

CX750m last i checked is MADE by Seasonic, it seems to me you have no idea what your choosing between your looking at corsair units and they are rebadged Seasonics.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 18, 2013)

When did you last check, because both the TX750M and CX750M have always been made by CWT.

Next time you want to say someone has no idea what their choosing between, make sure you actually have an idea yourself.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 18, 2013)

my bad i was think of the TX 750v2 which is in fact a Seasonic unit, besides that theres nothing wrong with the Seasonic units

if there were then that would mean

NZXT Hale 82 and 92 series
Various Corsair units
Rosewill
XFX
and Seasonic themselves would be junk and their not. So what exactly is so terrible with Seasonic units that you wont buy one?

Other units with good reviews and warranties

Not modular but is Platinum efficiency Oem is ATNG has a 7 year warranty and as its Rosewill RMA is usually handled by Newegg directly

Rosewill FORTRESS Series FORTRESS-750 750W Continu...

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750w 80+ Gold Modular 20% off promo drops it to $120
Thermaltake TPG-750M Toughpower Grand GOLD 750W AT...

and wow Corsair flipflopped on the OEM for the 750 series alot,

TX 750V1 was CWT, TX750V2 is Seasonic, TX 750m CWT, certainly awkward since both the TX750 V2 and TX750m are both still up for grabs while the V1 has been discontinued.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2013)

Never skimp on PSU. If similar models form same brand are different cost, there is reason, and that cost is worthwhile. PSUs are the one place where typically cost relates directly to quality.


----------



## Frick (Mar 18, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Thanks, but I've heard bad things about Seasonic.
> 
> I think I'll go with the CX750M.



What bad things?



cadaveca said:


> Never skimp on PSU. If similar models form same brand are different cost, there is reason, and that cost is worthwhile. PSUs are the one place where typically cost relates directly to quality.



I agree ... to a limit. You can buy cheap PSU's and come out on top. Like the CX430, a very cheap yet decent unit.


----------



## jagd (Mar 18, 2013)

Impossible ,you are confusing  i guess , seasonic always make best PSus http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=230



Eric_Cartman said:


> Thanks, but I've heard bad things about Seasonic.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 18, 2013)

jagd said:


> Impossible ,you are confusing  i guess , seasonic always make best PSus http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=230


Well ive never seen a broken seasonic one and my work plave use lots , ive a 750tx good psu no problems. Ive also a 550 cx both are non modular but both are rock solid .I will say though I had to swap the 750 for a 1200ax on my main rig as it was overwhelmed occasionally due to heavy ocs all round.damn phones


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2013)

Seasonic simply isnt bad. We still have 8 year old 350w seasonic PSU's running here at work, and all PSU's i aim to buy are Seasonic based.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 19, 2013)

I went with the CX750M, thanks.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2013)

That should do just fine.


----------

